# New canadian bow company!



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

kind of looks liike a pse/browning hybred


----------



## Shirt (Aug 31, 2002)

Cam looks funny (1). And I'm a little suspicious as to why they don't quote IBO speeds, or at least some sort of speed rating.

(1) Just remembered - the Golden Eagle ?Evolution? or something similar. That has a cam that looks very similar, and does about 290 IBO. I think - I'm doing this from memory.


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

Browning has the same type of cam (eclipse i think) also another canidian bow co. had problems with pse patten copy problem


----------



## MerlinApexDylan (Oct 14, 2002)

I'm just sort of wondering why both champion and this osgood archery only sell single cam models?


----------



## jacc2 (Jun 15, 2002)

Merlin, Championd does offer two cams as an option on most of there bows. Have a look at there web site.


----------



## JWest (Jun 13, 2002)

It's nice to see another Canadian company out there.....hope they do well.


----------



## clever_guy (May 21, 2002)

Shirt;

I think IBO speeds are a little misleading anyway, especially the way some manufacturers present them. The only way to really measure speed is to set on up and test it yourself.

As far as the Osgood, looks like another boring camo single cam to me, nothing too innovative. Probably saw the opportunity to sell some bows into the USA, a la Champion.

-CG


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Champion bows*

They look good to me. We have had good luck at my dealers shop with this line.


----------



## MerlinApexDylan (Oct 14, 2002)

Indeed they do jacc! 
Good shooting. 
Dylan


----------



## Derbytown (May 22, 2002)

This is just this old hillbillys' opinion, but I think their warranty sux!

_______________"Osgood limited 5 years warranty ______________
• The warranty covers all defects in material and craftmanship for five years from the date of the owners purchase. 
• The warranty is tranferable to a second owner apon approval by the Osgood company. 
• The warranty does not cover strings, cables, harnesses, bearings, paint, filmed-dipped finish and wood grips. 
• All modifications, alterations, abusive use or shooting arrows less than 5 grains per lbs of bow tension is not warranted. 
• In the eventuality of a breakage or defect in the bow, Osgood may repair or replace the defective parts or replace the bow, the lesser of the two will determine the choice. 
• Purchase proof is required for warranty."

Be safe.
Shoot Straight
Derbytown


----------



## Shirt (Aug 31, 2002)

C_G - I know IBO is misleading, especially in light of all the recent posts on what bows can do. But for a general guess, it's useful. E.G. My Fury IBO's at 325. So even allowing for people to fiddle the tests, I know it will be faster for the same spec than an Ultratec or Q2. But as to it being faster than a Bowtech Mighty Mite, I don't know.

0.02


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

*new bow company*

all in all the bows look nice. It does look like they got some old stock of golden eagle and mathews cams. ( from 3-4 years ago)
Derby, what is wrong with the warrenty? Is it the 5 year period?
Speed ratings are about as usefull as 2 t's on a board. With the differences between chron's that are used. The only company that does the rating right is Bow tech. they give a range of speed to expect. It may not be as fast was you think but it is in the qouted range.

I hope to see some in the flesh at the Canadian 3d Championships.

Reed


----------



## MerlinApexDylan (Oct 14, 2002)

Wait until both of these companies see the competition. Muahahahahaha. 
Good shooting. 
Dylan


----------



## Dave Cousins (Jun 28, 2002)

Yep come on in the water is just fine


----------



## deadx (Aug 6, 2002)

Ha!!! Cousin Dave,good one! Hee Hee.


----------



## MerlinApexDylan (Oct 14, 2002)

Yep, and I could swim well since I was a small child. Good shooting. 
Dylan


----------

